
Henry Ford’s Campaign to Make America Great Again - dwaxe
http://priceonomics.com/henry-fords-campaign-to-make-america-great-again/
======
zer00eyz
For as much as I like this article it really sells Ford as an industrialist
short. He had two policies/practices in his business life that we seem to have
forgotten of late.

1\. His ideas about pay are antithetical to how a lot of businesses run today.
For ford turn over was bad, really bad, and paying his workers MORE meant that
he could retain them and their skill.
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/03/04/the-
story...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/03/04/the-story-of-
henry-fords-5-a-day-wages-its-not-what-you-think/#250e73c41c96) \--- This is
the opposite of how walmart runs, and how we produce goods.

2\. The amount of vertical integration he undertook, and the businesses it
created. His amazon adventure was about securing rubber, and he had some other
interesting offshoots as well, like kingsford charcoal
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingsford_(charcoal)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingsford_\(charcoal\))

~~~
zzalpha
Vertical integration is actually _incredibly_ common these days. There's a
reason Comcast owns NBC...

As for retention pay, depends on the organization. Walmart and Costco are on
opposite ends of the spectrum in that regard.

~~~
zer00eyz
> Vertical integration is actually incredibly common these days.

It is more common! Some companies have gone a bit crazy with it, YKK zippers
being a great example.

